

JPlayer: Fully CSS stylable mp3 player plugin using jQuery - dkasper
http://www.happyworm.com/jquery/jplayer/

======
kqr2
The core mp3 player, however, is in actionscript.

~~~
paul7986
OH darn I thought it was all via jscript. Was excited for media streaming in
iPhone browser if that was the case.

Maybe some form of jscript module soon will be robust enough to natively play
audio files!

~~~
whacked_new
Don't see how that's possible without the OS exposing some kind of API, or if
the browser latches on to that API. Either way, there is no portability here.
Your best bet is Java, not JavaScript, or maybe just plain ol' Flash.

~~~
ivankirigin
Could javascript convert an mp3 to a wav that any browser can play on the fly?
I'm sure someone could make that.

The question is speed.

Given how awesome it would be for music sites on the iphone and other
flashless mobile browsers, I'd love to see sometime try.

~~~
aliem
here's the answer:

<http://dev.w3.org/html5/html-author/#the-video-element>
<http://dev.w3.org/html5/html-author/#the-audio-element>

... but with the exception of IE (unless someone write some kind of activex to
support it)

~~~
windsurfer
I'm sure it would be relatively trivial to make an activex plugin to support
<video> and <audio>. The trick is getting the IE drones to actually install
it... most of them are still using IE6, which is now 2 versions behind as of a
few weeks ago.

------
kwamenum86
What is the point of hiding the Flash interface in favor of a js powered
interface? This thing still relies on Flash. IT is a cool demo but completely
roundabout to add an extra layer of abstraction in the form of js.

~~~
immad
Well it is nice to have the interface in javascript. Easier to build in to a
normal page and change styling without having to open up a flash editor and
re-compiling.

~~~
Mgreen
When coding a flash app, keep all interface elements externally as an
imagemap(an external png with UI elements in it and an xml which defines the
coordinates of ui elements in the png). Then reskinning would require only
updating the imagemap rather than recompiling the swf.

By hiding the flash core ,basically they are exposing the flash apis to
javascript .This would be helpful for frontend developers who are not
comfortable with flash, but want to build a decent mp3 player .Other than the
advantage for developers , i dont really think there is any functional
advantage for the end user.

------
iamcalledrob
This player is nothing special.

You can find the original Flash<->JS interface, by Scott Schiller, here:
<http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

It's an awesome piece of work, and has been around for years.

